

Minimalist JavaScript Audio Equalizer - NoahBuscher
https://github.com/NoahBuscher/eq

======
NoahBuscher
It's pretty crappy and is not responsive AT ALL, but the main thing there is
the interface with the audio API. Potentially a starting point for better
applications.

